# The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA?



## A.J

I'm on the look out for presents for family in the US for Christmas.
Ideally I want to buy some gift certs for department sotres such as _*Ross
TJ Maxx & Macy's*_

I am having some problems though - The lack of a Zip code in Ireland is causing the problems.   They won't accept no Zip code and when I input N/A or 00000 it rejects it as my billing address no longer matches
the one on the Credit Card file.

Can anyone advise if it's possible for you to purchase gift certs on-line for department stores even though your billing address is Ireland - anyone any suggestions?

Time is running out!!!


Many thanks
A.J


----------



## theoneill

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

Are you sure these stores ship overseas?

I have found that many US stores will only ship to US addresses, read the T&C's.

If they do, try entering your county name in block capitals.


----------



## A.J

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

I'm not looking to ship overseas, the family are based in the US so want to send to their address in the US, the problem is when it comes to payment details!


----------



## Celtwytch

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

It may be a feature to block non-US credit cards being used - I've experienced a similar problem on other US sites, and there is no way around it that I can find.

Maybe give up on those stores, and do as Rois suggested on another of your threads - buy Amazon.com gift cards instead?  There is a huge range of stuff available to US customers on Amazon - not just books, CDs and DVDs.


----------



## A.J

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

Thanks Celtwytch - I think I might just end up having to go that route alright! Appreciate the reply.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

Try the word default


----------



## jhegarty

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

I always use 90210


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*



jhegarty said:


> I always use 90210


 
Bev Hills resident eh

Very posh!!


----------



## Complainer

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

Many US eCommerce systems will do a city/state/zip match between the address entered and the registered address for the credit card user, and will reject the transaction if they don't match, so it is unlikely that entering a made-up zip code will get around this issue.


----------



## cleverclogs7

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

when ever i order from jcp i always enter 0000 for the post code.never had any problems


----------



## p45

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

It's happened to me once or twice and I've used 90210 aswell.


----------



## MaryBe

*Re: The lack of a Zip code in Ireland causing problems with buying on-line in the USA*

My husband regularly buys fishing stuff from the USA and puts EIRE as the zip code and its accepted!!


----------

